# Dressage Stallions - any advice?



## Nutsaboutnags (16 April 2016)

Hi all, this is my first time on this board but wanted to post and see if anyone has any pearls of wisdom to the above. I have decided to put my lovely mare, who is being retired early due to injury, into foal. She is a state premium Hanoverian by Bellisimmo, Dam sure is Weltmeyer. I am breeding for myself (amateur rider) not to sell, as such I am looking for something that has a superb temperament and has had a long career! A few ideas so far are:-

De Niro
Desperado
Don Deluxe
Don Schufro
Enzo Ferrari
Furstenball
Sandro Hit
Millennium 

Any ideas/experience of any of these boys? Any others I should be considering?

All advice gratefully received!


----------



## PorkChop (16 April 2016)

Probably not a great deal of help, however I know of several by Sandro Hit, and they are all quite sharp.

What sort of level are you aiming for?  Also what would you like to improve about your mare?


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (16 April 2016)

I had a millenium son recently - absolutely stunning! Temperement and movement you can only dream of. He was uphill even when he had his nose on the floor! Veryleggy like his dad (he was out of a Welton event mare)


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 April 2016)

She is a touch on the small side (16hh and I am 5'9) so would like a bit more height ideally and she has not got great feet (they are tiny)
Bearing in mind she is retiring at 11 then a stallion that produces laid back offspring and has had a long career is what I'm after!! I would like to take my youngster all the way to GP (don't like to aim too high &#128521


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2016)

Rotspon?

I love all the furstenballs I have seen but early days for him as a sire in the grand scheme of things. Sandro hits are stunners but can have a tricky work ethic IMO and if breeding for amateur Id look elsewhere


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 April 2016)

I love Millenium, I sat on one of his offspring and had an advanced lesson a few years ago and It was the best hour of my life! I've heard his temperament is second to none.


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (16 April 2016)

Will look at rotspun later, am most def an amateur so don't want something that I'm not going to enjoy!! Sandro Hit is off the menu i think!!


----------



## crabbymare (16 April 2016)

don schufro is frozen only so you may want to take that into consideration if you were looking to use chilled. a couple of the milleniums I have seen have ben a bit on the smaller side so although that could be the mare it could also come from the stallion. away from your list lissaro van der helle has some lovely comfortable stock under sadde and they are very trainable as are offspring of floriscount. as has already been said rotspon has produced very rideable horses so could be worth looking at


----------



## Oscar (17 April 2016)

I am assuming your vet has said your mares injury is not hereditary? And not likely to be passed onto the foal?  Even a sound stallion is only 50% of the equation.  Out of the list you provided I would go with either DeNiro or Don Schufro, both GP horses and both produce GP horses.  DeNiro is not suitable for long backed mares as I believe he is quite long himself so you want a close coupled mare to compliment this.


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (17 April 2016)

My mare has no known hereditary problems, not sure what would constitute a hereditary injury? Vet is very supportive of my decision to breed her. My mare is very compact de Niro may be a good option,anyone with any experience of the temperament that he has?


----------



## Oscar (18 April 2016)

I believe DeNiro passes on a very trainable temperament (depends on mare of course), but he is also one of the top GP horse makers, so he'd be the one I'd chose if your mare is compact.


----------



## Lgd (18 April 2016)

De Niro - good work ethic but they can be a bit sharp, not sure if that is because he is used on sharp mares though.
Desperado - not come across any offspring so from a personal level not sure.
Don Deluxe - ditto
Don Schufro - good temperament and work ethic, they don't always get the prettiest of heads.
Enzo Ferrari - not come across any offspring
Furstenball - youngish stallion so difficult to say how his offspring will progress in sport.
Sandro Hit - no, he is a young horse producer. If you consider the number of mares he has had, there are very few at top level. Tend to to be quite sharp and not an amateur ride
Millennium - there are two do you mean the GP stallion or the trakehner?

Others to consider - Diamond Hit (Don Schufro son)

Some of the KWPN stallions could be worth a look. 
I have two by Mooiman (Flemmingh x Roemer), who is quite compact and not overly big. He's UK based so you could see him in the flesh. He competed to International GP and retired sound. Mine are both big movers but have a cracking temperament and very trainable. Know a few folk with stock by him and they would all have another like a shot. Flemmingh lines are reknowned for good temperament and he was often used on Jazz mares for that reason.

Roulette - UK based, competed to GP with Clive Halsall. Only seen and heard good things about his stock. He is only 16hh and quite compact.

Don Ricoss - producing very rideable youngstock


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 April 2016)

Nutsaboutnags said:



			My mare has no known hereditary problems, not sure what would constitute a hereditary injury? Vet is very supportive of my decision to breed her. My mare is very compact de Niro may be a good option,anyone with any experience of the temperament that he has?
		
Click to expand...

my friend has a De Niro filly she is 3 and huge she has a good temperament quite sweet but is very bold and felt she could be bolshy not in a nasty way she just seemed to have no idea of personal space and felt she could stand where she wanted, her movement is amazing she floats across the field with ease.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 April 2016)

I love Don Ricoss I know someone who has used him a few times a long time ago on a small coloured warmblood mare and her foals were lovely and she was very pleased with them.


----------



## stolensilver (18 April 2016)

Several of those you have in your list are sharp or have questionable soundness. I won't say more detail.

A couple you may want to consider are Flammengold, a UK based stallion by Florestan who has competed to inter I and sired several GP horses and graded stallions including the national inter II champion and national GP vice champion. He's also sired international GP horses that scored mid 70s. He passes on fabulous temperaments and should be better known. There is also Garuda K, he competes GP himself and has a lovely temperament that he passes on. 

I've used both the stallions above and seen several of their offspring. I'd use both of them again.


----------



## Springs (18 April 2016)

You could look at Spring's Spirit, yes he's an eventer and jumper but has some GP DR horses in his blood lines and could have easily gone the DR route but he can also jump, his young stock now 4 have great temperament, trainable and safe  good luck


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (18 April 2016)

Thanks so much for the advice, there's such a lot to think about..... I keep looking at the big names but so helpful to get ideas of stallions that aren't as well known!


----------



## Lgd (19 April 2016)

This is my youngest Mooiman foal. He's rising 4yo in the first link.
Four weeks backed in the second. Third playing in the snow but shows his ability to engage rather nicely. 
https://db.tt/r0ZL65HB
https://db.tt/xnCjw6iA
https://db.tt/6LuzplfJ

His dam is 7/8 TB. Competed to PSG / Inter I level herself but needed bigger movement and a better engine.


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (19 April 2016)

Lgd said:



			This is my youngest Mooiman foal. He's rising 4yo in the first link.
Four weeks backed in the second. Third playing in the snow but shows his ability to engage rather nicely. 
https://db.tt/r0ZL65HB
https://db.tt/xnCjw6iA
https://db.tt/6LuzplfJ

His dam is 7/8 TB. Competed to PSG / Inter I level herself but needed bigger movement and a better engine.
		
Click to expand...

He is gorgeous! Now I see why you love had a couple by him &#128512;


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (19 April 2016)

stolensilver said:



			Several of those you have in your list are sharp or have questionable soundness. I won't say more detail.

A couple you may want to consider are Flammengold, a UK based stallion by Florestan who has competed to inter I and sired several GP horses and graded stallions including the national inter II champion and national GP vice champion. He's also sired international GP horses that scored mid 70s. He passes on fabulous temperaments and should be better known. There is also Garuda K, he competes GP himself and has a lovely temperament that he passes on. 

I've used both the stallions above and seen several of their offspring. I'd use both of them again.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, now I'm really intrigued! I will have a look at Flammengold and Garuda K - thanks!


----------

